# 55G Question...



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

What is a good suitable heater for a 55G???

beN


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I used a 250 watt submergable heater


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I've had several 55 g over the years and have used anywhere from 100-200 watts with good results.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would go with a 250 watt, I have a 200 on my 50 gal and is not making the cut, tho It doesn't have a top on it either which should be taken into consideration I suppose, that and it always feel cold in here lol. I'd still say a 250 minimum is best.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

perhaps the heater is malfunctioning, I have a 200W jager that is really great on my 75 gallon.
My understand is 2-2.5 watts per gallon


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

probably just the cheap Tetra brand(rated 30-60) , I got it a Walmart, you get what you pay for I guess lol


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

When I picked one up for mine, I commonly saw reccomendations for 200W+.


----------

